# Metal band in London, On seeking members



## Powermetalbass (Jan 11, 2011)

We are a Power/Progressive/Thrash Band from London, On. We will be holding general auditions for Drummers, Keyboardists, and Guitarists looking to join a serious and fun metal band.

We are called "Wotan's Apotheosis" - Odin's Ascension to Godhood - and we are a female fronted band consisting of female vocals, a Guitarist and Bassist. We have written and completed 8 original songs, and have a good list of covers to break out at a show or for general warm-up practice purposes. 

We would like to start recording this Winter-Spring and be able to do shows by this summer. We are looking for people who want to commit and do something beyond being a garage/basement band and also want to have a good time doing it.

Our influences include: Axenstar, Avantasia, Battlesoul, Blind Guardian, Celesty, Dragonland, Drafonforce, Dreamtheatre, Epica, Helloween, Iron Maiden, Iced Earth, Kamelot, Luna Mortis, Nightwish, Rebellion, Sonata Arctica, etc.

If this sounds like something you would like to audition for contact us, and we'll set something up (19+ only)


----------

